# tech shows timings



## s3Prosavage (Jun 30, 2008)

i searched a lot n found that many tech shows' timings have changed...so pls anyone who knows da latest timings of the following shows pls share it with us..it will be very useful..thank you:

shows:
tech2
tech mantra
tech guru
n any other tech show if u know
pls tell whole week timings if possible...

da channels are;
cnn ibn
cnbc awaaz
cnbc tv18
ibn7

nobody knows???

some 1 pls tell......


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 30, 2008)

i also wanna know so someone pls tell


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 30, 2008)

I watch ndtv 
cellguru on saturday
gadget guru on sunday 
both come at 7.30 pm
then 
click programme from bbc

*tvguide.indiatimes.com/

Its 10.30 pm and i m watching newsnet at ndtv . . Its blog news and other daily net news stuff . .  this is a daily prog . .


----------



## s3Prosavage (Jul 1, 2008)

thank u bhutia for sharing.....please more people come up.....this is a tech site...c'mon


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 2, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> cellguru on saturday
> gadget guru on sunday
> both come at 7.30 pm
> .



Gadget guru Friday 8.30PM
Cell Guru Thursday 9.30 PM
Original telecast


----------

